# Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2013)

*Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV ​*
Wir bedanken uns bei den Jungs von Zebco, insbesondere bei Produktmanager Jürgen Masuch und "Rollendoktor" Detlef Cordes.

Die zeigten uns sowohl die grundsätzlichen technischen Konzeptionen der Rollen, Unterschiede bei Getrieben und Bremsen, genauso wie Tipps zur Pflege der Rollen.

Wir wünschen euch viel Spaß beim gucken..


[youtube1]tcTvg3KDkwo[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcTvg3KDkwo


----------



## BronkoderBär (12. November 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

Abend,

was warn das für ne Wormshaftrolle?

und btw:

sehr fragwürdig was da wieder erzählt wird, hinsichtlich selber warten usw.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

Welche Rolle das war müsst ich nochmal nachfragen, war uns wurscht, da es ja nur ums System geht.

Zum Thema Wartung:
Da scheint nach Aussage aller, mit denen wir da gesprochen haben im Service, tatsächlich weniger mehr zu sein..

Die meisten Rollen, welche die da reinkriegen zum richten, sind welche, die falsch oder zu "massiv" selber gewartet wurden. Oft falsches Fett verwendet etc...

Wenn einer technisch/handwerklich fit genug ist und sich auskennt - kann er ja gerne seine Rollen tunen oder pflegen..

Wer einfach möglichst lange problemlos angeln  will, sollte sich nach meiner Meinung und den Gesprächen da wirklich aufs Allernötigste (wie im Video beschrieben) beschränken..


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. November 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> ...sehr fragwürdig was da wieder erzählt wird, hinsichtlich selber warten usw.



Leider ja, mag auf einige Leute vielleicht zutreffen, allerdings behaupte ich das viele hier genauso viel oder sogar mehr Ahnung haben als die beiden. 

Aber bis auf den Teil ansonsten ganz ok.

Edit: Hab deiene Beitrag erst jetzt gesehen Thomas ... passt soweit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

Kein Problem...


----------



## Purist (12. November 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer einfach möglichst lange problemlos angeln  will, sollte sich nach meiner Meinung und den Gesprächen da wirklich aufs Allernötigste (wie im Video beschrieben) beschränken..



Hätte ich so meine alten Rollen gepflegt, wie von dem Herrn empfohlen, könnte ich sie heute nicht mehr nutzen und hätte sie schon vor 15 Jahren weggeschmissen. Schon damals wurde zu wenig im Innern gefettet, gerade für den Salzwassereinsatz. 

Jedes mal einschicken? Klingt für mich nach einem tollen Geschäftsmodell, wie es in der Autoindustrie üblich ist. Das mag bei "High End" Rollen vielleicht sogar Sinn machen, aber der Bereich interessiert mich ohnehin nicht, wenn dort "Spezialfette zur Geräuschdämmung" zum Einsatz kommen müssen. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*



Purist schrieb:


> Hätte ich so meine alten Rollen gepflegt, wie von dem Herrn empfohlen, könnte ich sie heute nicht mehr nutzen und hätte sie schon vor 15 Jahren weggeschmissen.


Dass es da genau nicht um alte Rollen geht, ist Dir aber schon klar?

S.o...


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn einer technisch/handwerklich fit genug ist und sich auskennt - kann er ja gerne seine Rollen tunen oder pflegen..
> 
> Wer einfach möglichst lange problemlos angeln will, sollte sich nach meiner Meinung und den Gesprächen da wirklich aufs Allernötigste (wie im Video beschrieben) beschränken..


----------



## daci7 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [...]
> Die meisten Rollen, welche die da reinkriegen zum richten, sind welche, die falsch oder zu "massiv" selber gewartet wurden. Oft falsches Fett verwendet etc...
> [...]


Ohne das Filmchen bisher gesehen zu haben glaub ich diesen Punkt blind. Besonders wenn man immer wieder von WD40-Tipps liest überrascht das nicht wirklich.
|supergri


----------



## Franz_16 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ohne das Filmchen bisher gesehen zu haben glaub ich diesen Punkt blind. Besonders wenn man immer wieder von WD40-Tipps liest überrascht das nicht wirklich.
> |supergri



Na dann schau dir das "Filmchen" mal an.
Auch WD40 ist ein Thema


----------



## daci7 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Na dann schau dir das "Filmchen" mal an.
> Auch WD40 ist ein Thema


Sach ich ja, Finger weg von dem Zeug 
Habs mir jetz auch mal gegeben ... da machen die Herren aber eine ganz schöne Kunst aus der Rollenpflege  Aber das würd ich natürlich auch an deren Stelle. Danke für die Mühen an euch erstmal!

PS: Wasn das für 'n komische special-effect mit der Kamera im Vordergrund und schwarz weißem Bild? ;P


----------



## Taxidermist (13. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*



> Wasn das für 'n komische special-effect mit der Kamera im Vordergrund und schwarz weißem Bild?


Jo,sieht seltsam aus!

Ich glaube auch, dass so manche Rolle, die von ungeschickten Fingern geöffnet, unpassendem Werkzeug malträtiert wird, den Wartungstod stirbt, da hab ich auch so meine eigenen Erfahrungen.
Viele teurere Rollen sind dazu noch absichtlich wartungsfeindlich gebaut.
Da werden Sicherungsfedern eingebaut, die ohne Spezialzangen weder zu öffnen sind, noch je wieder "unvermurkst" an ihren Platz kommen (Daiwa Caldia).Oder "Spezialschrauben" im unter Millimeterbereich, wie an der Biomaster, wo entsprechender Bit nur schwer zu besorgen ist!
Zebco wird dies an seinen teureren Rollen auch nicht anders machen!
Logische Schlussfolgerung, man sollte wohl tatsächlich davon absehen selbst rumzuschrauben und die kostenpflichtige Variante wählen.

Merkwürdig finde ich von den Zebco Menschen, die "hot Sauce" Schmiere
ihren Kunden zu verkaufen, dann aber selbst ein obskures Spezialfett zu verwenden!

Jürgen


----------



## Franz_16 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

Naja... so ganz ohne ist das mit der Rollenpflege nicht. Gerade die Geschichte mit Temperaturbereich und Viskosität der Schmierstoffe usw. hat schon seine Berechtigung.

Ich mach das eigentlich schon immer so, dass ich meine teuren Rollen zum Service gebe. 
Kostet ja kein Vermögen und ich weiß, dass es ordentlich gemacht ist. 

Liegt aber sicher auch daran, dass ich absolut keine Lust habe eine teure Rolle aufzuschrauben und zu zerlegen - weil ich weiß wie das enden würde :q




> PS: Wasn das für 'n komische special-effect mit der Kamera im Vordergrund und schwarz weißem Bild? ;P


Das hab ich kürzlich mal in einem anderen Video gesehen und wollt dann mal wissen ob wir das auch hinkriegen. Die Kamera ist übrigens unsere, wenn schon Authentizität  dann richtig :q


----------



## Purist (13. November 2013)

*AW: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass es da genau nicht um alte Rollen geht, ist Dir aber schon klar?



Thomas, ich habe dein Video komplett angesehen und beziehe mich bei meiner Meinung ausschließlich auf das Gesagte. Hochpreisiges einschicken und bei den anderen kann man "das machen, das reicht".

Alte Schätzchen würde ich denen, mit ihrer HS, gar nicht überlassen wollen |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

Ja, hätte da auch so ein Stückchen Kritiken ...
aber dass die Stelle, wo die Achse im Rotor bzw. Ritzel versinkt und beim einkurbeln auf und ab geht, *nicht* geschmiert wurde und davon abgeraten wurde, dass ist schon recht hart! 
Also bitte die Stationärrolle genau da immer wieder mal erstmal an der Achse sauberwischen (schwarzgrauer Abrieb und gesammelter Dreck mit Tempo,ToiPa) und dann ein Tröpfchen des richtigen in der Rolle verwendeten Öls, tröpfchenweise reinsaugen lassen in den Ritzelübergang. Leichtlauf und Haltbarkeit werden es danken! #6 
Auch ein kugelgelagertes Schnurlaufröllchen wird gesäubert und geölt, nicht mit einer zähen Fettpaste gehemmt.


----------



## antonio (13. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

beim schnurlaufröllchen gabs noch nen fehler, wer findet ihn?


----------



## Killerschnauze (13. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

Falsch herum eingebaut....

Hab ich gleich entdeckt...

mfg
Martin


----------



## antonio (13. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*



Killerschnauze schrieb:


> Falsch herum eingebaut....
> 
> Hab ich gleich entdeckt...
> 
> ...



zumindest anders herum wieder eingebaut als es vorher drauf steckte.

antonio


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

Profis eben |supergri .... nee nur Spass, wenn mich jemand filmen würde wäre das wohl auch das letzte worauf ich achten würde. Aber das "Spezielafett aus Amerika" ... nene, Amerika ist nun wirklich kein Qualitätskriterium.

Aber trotzdem Respekt für das Interview, so offen sind nicht alle Firmen.


----------



## BronkoderBär (13. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

Absolut peinlich|uhoh:
Kommerz und propaganda.

Die Bügelfeder als stark beanspruchtes Teil, das könnt ihr selber Fetten, brauchen wir den Scheiss nich zu machen und können trotzdem kassieren.


----------



## Kunze (14. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

Hallo!

Feines Filmchen. :m 

Dankschön. #h


----------



## Knurrhahn (14. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

Hallo Ihr Beiden.

Interessanter Film. 
Da ich meine Rollen nicht selber öffne und sie von Fachleuten warten lasse, war es schon mal interessant zu sehen wie so eine Rolle aufgebaut ist.
Viele Grüße,
Knurri


----------



## H.Christians (16. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

Ich kann mit dem Film mal so gar nix anfangen.

 Sinnloses WD 40 Gerede, wieso verkauft Quantum Fett/Öl, nutzt aber in der eigenen Werkstatt irgendwelche geheimen Wunderfette?

 Klar alle Rollen einschicken ist ein lukratives Geschäft, so lässt sich auch Geld verdienen.

 Ich habe schon zig tausend Rollen von unterschiedlichen Herstellern komplett zerlegt und gewartet, egal ob 10€ Rolle oder Stella und Co.

 Mit ein bischen Sachverstand und hilfreichen Foren ist das alles keine Zauberei.

 Naja wem es gefällt, für mich ist der Film ein reines Werbefilmchen um die Kunden aufzufordern doch bitte jede Rolle einzuschicken.

 Ich fall ganz bestimmt nicht drauf rein|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Palometta (17. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

so...ich auch mal 

Generell würde ich sagen,daß das Filmchen mal gar nichts aussagt und es wird auch mit Sicherheit  keinem dabei helfen seine Rolle richtig zu warten !
Angelrollen sind keine Atomkraftwerke und wenn ein Hersteller behauptet der Kunde soll tunlichst vermeiden bestimmte Wartungsarbeiten selber durchzuführen , dann kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln.
Schon gar nicht bei Rollen in diesem Preis-Segment .

Einzigster Punkt dem ich zu 100% zustimme ist :"Finger weg von Rostlösern/Allheilmittel aus der Dose" ,da gibt es noch andere als das genannte Produkt 

Zu den verwendeten Fetten : klar das die Hotsauce verwenden...kommt ja auch dem eigenen Haus .
Ist auch eines der besseren Produkte,aber so ganz kommen sie damit halt nicht aus ….
Spezialfett aus den USA.......“warum sagt er nicht einfach Cal's Reel&Drag Grease“ ?
Oder meint er vielleicht doch die Fette von CorrosionsX ,die in Europa über Scandex vertrieben werden ?

Ein bisschen mehr Ehrlichkeit würde nicht schaden!#h

Ich bin der Meinung das die notwendigsten Wartungsarbeiten an Angelrollen weitgehend auch von einem Laien mit ein wenig technischen Verstand durchgeführt werden können.:g
Es gibt da sicher Grenzbereiche ,aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema.
Keiner wird seinen Automotor selber zerlegen aber Ölwechsel oder Wasser nachfüllen dürfte doch möglich sein.
Also muss es auch möglich sein den Seitendeckel zu öffnen und ein klein wenig Fett und Öl an die richtigen Stellen zu bringen.
Es muss das Lager eines Schnurlaufröllchen auch nicht mit Fett zugepappt werden ,da gehört ein hochwertigen Öl hin .#y
Das man das Röllchen selber beidseitig aufsetzen kann ist bei vielen Rollen der Fall,verwundert mich also nicht.
Nett fand ich auch die Teflon-Bremsscheiben....noch billiger geht wohl nicht.#q
Die Kohlefaserscheiben der Carbo muss ich mir auch mal die Tage ansehen.....das interessiert mich schon gewaltig......|kopfkrat
Und man muss ja auf dem Laufenden bleiben :m

*Schön ist auf jeden Fall ,daß das Thema mal aufgegriffen wurde und dadurch auch der eine oder andere sensibilisiert wurde. Dies alleine ist lobenswert !#6#6#6
*
In diesem Sinn
Palo


----------



## Purist (17. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*



H.Christians schrieb:


> Sinnloses WD 40 Gerede, wieso verkauft Quantum Fett/Öl, nutzt aber in der eigenen Werkstatt irgendwelche geheimen Wunderfette?



Das sagt doch alles über das so gerne hochgelobte rote Fett mit dem tollen (auf das Marketing bezogen) Namen, findest du nicht?


----------



## Palometta (17. November 2013)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*



Purist schrieb:


> Das sagt doch alles über das so gerne hochgelobte rote Fett mit dem tollen (auf das Marketing bezogen) Namen, findest du nicht?



Na ja, so ganz schlecht ist das Fett nun doch nicht !

Zu mindest qualitativ hochwertiger als viles andere was so als "Hochwertig" angeboten wird

Gruß
Palo


----------



## Wollebre (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ja, hätte da auch so ein Stückchen Kritiken ...
> aber dass die Stelle, wo die Achse im Rotor bzw. Ritzel versinkt und beim einkurbeln auf und ab geht, *nicht* geschmiert wurde und davon abgeraten wurde, dass ist schon recht hart!
> Also bitte die Stationärrolle genau da immer wieder mal erstmal an der Achse sauberwischen (schwarzgrauer Abrieb und gesammelter Dreck mit Tempo,ToiPa) und dann ein Tröpfchen des richtigen in der Rolle verwendeten Öls, tröpfchenweise reinsaugen lassen in den Ritzelübergang. Leichtlauf und Haltbarkeit werden es danken! #6
> Auch ein kugelgelagertes Schnurlaufröllchen wird gesäubert und geölt, nicht mit einer zähen Fettpaste gehemmt.



Genau richtig was die machen, besonders für Meeresrollen.
Da wird sicherlich nicht irgendeine zähe Fettpaste genommen, sondern ein weiches Fett welches zusätzlich sehr guten Korrosionsschutz bietet. 
Über das Schnurlaufröllchen laufen während eines Angeltages hunderte Meter Schnur. Das anhaftende Seewasser und die anhaftende Partikel werden am Röllchen abgestreift und dringen schnell in alle Teile ein und wirken wie Schmirgel. Öl schmiert wohl sehr gut, wäscht aber weit schneller aus als ein weiches Fett. Ständig nur nachölen schafft eine schmirgelnde Emulsion.
Mache das so seit über 40 Jahre und seitdem gibt es keine verrostete Kugellager und Teile die sich auf der Achse festfressen. 
Das Drehen des Röllchens wird dadurch nicht behindert. Es dreht sich eh nur bei stramm anliegender Schnur beim Einkurbeln!

Alle Teile des Schnurlaufröllchens sollten wenigstens zweimal im Jahr entnommen und von Anhaftungen wie Salz, Schmutz gereinigt und neu geölt werden. Das erspart Festfressen des Röllchens und Kugellager auf der Achse. Die Teile sind meist nur noch mühevoll von der Achse zu trennen. Vor dem Eindrehen der Schraube die Spitze in Fett tauchen verhindert ebenfalls das die sich durch Korrosion im Gewinde festfrißt. Loctite verhindert nicht das Eindringen von Wasser! Damit sich die Schraube nicht selbstätig löst, besser eine U-Scheibe aus Kunststoff oder Hartgummi unterlegen (Baumarkt oder Modellbaugeschäfte).

Wer Angst hat die Teile des Schnurlaufröllchens zu entnehmen mache es wie folgt:

- Schraube rausdrehen und den ganzen Stack zurück ziehen. Aufpassen, dabei bleibt oft eine U-Scheibe im Bügelarm stecken!
- In das Achsgewinde einen dünnen Nagel oder Zahnstocher stecken und alle die Teile rüber schieben
- alle Teile in der entnommenen Reihenfolge auf ein Tuch legen und reinigen.
- Alle Teile nach und nach fetten und auf die Achse stecken
- den Stack in den Bügelarm stecken und Schraube andrehen.
Das geht selbst bei Stellas mit teilweise über 10 Teile ganz einfach.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

Du musst dabei aber schon ein bischen detaillierter unterscheiden - war bisher nicht:
- Normale Spinnrollen
- Dicke Spinnrollen
- Dicke Spinnrollen im Salzwasser

Wenn ich den optimalen Leichtlauf, insbesondere für sehr dünne (dünnste) Dyneema will, dann gehört das Schnurlaufröllchen auf leichtgängig geölt, und mir ging es mehr um das einlegen und wirklich vollständig eindringen ins Lager als wie viskos die Rahmenschmierung nun ist usw..
Ich habe z.B. mir synthetischen Motoröl viele gute Erfahrungen gemacht, vor allem klebt das insgesamt richtig gut an den Stellen fest, läßt sich aber noch leicht in seinem Schmierfilm drehen. Zudem günstig pro Liter, nicht pro Kubikzentimeter! :m
Sowas wie Nähmaschinenöl ist viel zu schnell wieder weg.

Bei den derben Rollengrößen und Einsätzen spielt die Leichtläufigkeit nicht die erste Geige. Im Salzwasser muss man viel weiter vorsorglich denken als im Süßen. Alles anders. Es gab auch lange Zeit Stationärrollen, da drehte sich gar nichts an der Schnurlaufwalze.


----------



## Palometta (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

mal ne Frage,was soll das ölen des Schnurlaufkugellager den besonderes bewirken ?
Also ich verwende da auch nur Fett ,allerdings ein sehr softiges(Mit Ausnahme der Rollen für das Speeden,da gehen aber etliche Meter über den Schnurführer.).
 Die Sache ist doch so : das Röllchen läuft nur wenn ein gewisser Druck auf dem Schnurführer einwirkt.
Also auch nur beim Einkurbeln.
Oftmals ist der Reibwert einer Geflochenen allerdings so gering,das es nur Sporadisch läuft.Ob es jetzt gefettet oder geölt ist ist völlig unerheblich!
Der Sinn eines gelagerten Schnurlaufröllchen soll ja die Reibung zwischen Schnur und Schnurführer kompensieren.
Das war/Ist beim Angeln mit Monofilen auch äußerst wichtig ,da diese schon bei geringen Hitzeeinwirkungen durch Reibung stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden.
Da sind geflochtene schon etwas im Vorteil ,da diese durch Ihre Struktur immer Wasser mitschleppen.
Zudem eine echte Reibung nur bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten entstehen.
das grenzt die Sache noch mehr ein.
Alles in Allem halte ich fett für die bessere Lösung,gerade wegen seiner Eigenart.

Zu dem von dir genannten Öl.
Benutzen kann man fast alles ,auch Olivenöl....die Sache ist nur ,ist es Sinnvoll.
Öle werden für bestimmte Zwecke entwickelt und ein Motoröl hat ganz andere Eigenschaften wie ein Öl im Marinebereich.
Das selbe gilt für Fette.
In vilen Fälle wir auch ein einfaches Staufferfett seinen Dienst tun.Es gibt aber vieles was deutlich besser ist.
Natürlich ist so etwas teurer ,allerdings sind das doch Peanuts zum Rest der Verbrauchsmaterialien beim Angeln.

Und wer sich mal die Mühe macht die Datenblätter einiger Produkte zu vergleichen wird sehr schnell den Unterschied erkennen.
 Von allen Rollen die ich so zu Gesicht bekommen,sind mindestens 15% durch nicht oder falschen Schmieren beschädigt worden.
Und das sind einige 
Matchwinner ist ein alles könnende Sprühprodukt .....


Gruß
Palo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*



Palometta schrieb:


> Oftmals ist der Reibwert einer Geflochenen allerdings so gering,das es nur Sporadisch läuft.


Aha, und wenn es nun immer und nicht nur sporadisch läuft? 



Palometta schrieb:


> Ob es jetzt gefettet oder geölt ist ist völlig unerheblich!


Eben nicht, genügender Lauf, leichter Lauf und Superleichtlauf ist noch ein Unterschied. 
Ob es nun dringend notwendig ist, oder oft jemand auch mit gefettet gut auskommt #c -- ist ein Sache des Anspruches oder des letzten Quentchen Anspruches. 

Ich versuche jedenfalls besonders bei Verwendung der allerdünnsten Dyneemas die Reibung und Abreibwerte auf 0 zu bekommen, als da wären Ringe/Ringeinlagen und das Schnurlaufröllchen.


----------



## feederbrassen (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

Das Kugellager geölt werden ist mir neu .
Wichtig ist die Viskosität des Fettes damit es bei Kälte und Hitze schön geschmeidig bleibt.
 WD 40 find ich ,hat an einer Rolle nichts verloren.
Da gehört dann vernüftiges Öl dran.
Viel kann ich bei meiner Rollenpflege bisher nicht falsch gemacht haben ,denn bis dato gabs noch nie Probleme ,weder bei den alten Quick Rollen,die wohl nahezu nicht zerstörbar sind und auch meine Shimanos ob mit oder ohne Baitrunner 
,Kampfbremse und was weis ich.
Kann natürlich auch eine Rolle kaputt pflegen.
********* finde ich allerdings den Aufbau* *einer 9600er
Balzer Zamataro.Da graust es einer Sau wenn man die aufmacht.Die ist ihr Geld nicht wert und Fett und Öl schon zu schade für.
War die erste und letzte Rolle von BAZER.
*Das musste ich jetzt mal loswerden


----------



## hansenhinnerksen (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

Zu spät....

Jetzt befindet sich schon alles könnendes Sprühöl aus der Dose  in meiner Rolle....

Bisher läuft sie noch gut, aber habe ich irgend eine Chance noch die Kuh vom eis zu ziehen bevor sich dieser Zustand ändert? 

gruß Hinnerk


----------



## feederbrassen (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*



hansenhinnerksen schrieb:


> Zu spät....
> 
> Jetzt befindet sich schon alles könnendes Sprühöl aus der Dose  in meiner Rolle....
> 
> ...



Aufmachen,zerlegen,endfetten bzw.endölen ,neu Einfetten und wieder zusammenbauen.|supergri


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*



hansenhinnerksen schrieb:


> alles könnendes Sprühöl aus der Dose



Fast alles..denn ausgerechnet fetten kann das Zeug eben nicht


----------



## geomujo (8. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

Ich hab das Video jetzt erst gesehen (nochmal dickes Danke an Thomas) und kann nicht verstehen, wie einige hier abgehen. Wer das Warten von Rollen kann, der soll das tun. 

Der Tipp mit dem Öl auf die Achse an der Rotor-Nut ist genau richtig und nicht wie manchmal behauptet Fett. Zur Wartung meiner Rollen hab ich mir mal das neue Abu high precision grease bestellt. Wenn man das zwichen die Finger reibt wirkt es schon fast wie Öl - sehr weich, sehr viskos, und gut haftend und schmierend. Laut Rollenanleitung soll Fett nur am Kurbelgewinde zum Einsatz kommen (real trage ich es auch auf den Brems-Knob als auch für die Bügelfeder auf). Line-Roller, Spulenachse, Knob-Lager und Bügelfeder werden mit einem Öl-Symbol gekennzeichnet. Mehr nicht. Also wie bei Zebco im Prinzip. Getriebewartung ist somit kein Fall für den Kunden. Und schau ich mir an wie komplex manche Rollen aufgebaut sind, kann ich das gut nachvollziehen. Ich hab auch ein Händchen dafür zwar alles auseinanderbauen zu können, aber nicht unbedingt fachgerecht wieder zusammenzusetzen. Die Unterstellung das Zebco hier über Wartungen verdienen will ist Nonsens, stattdessen sollte man froh sein, dass man sie zur professionellen Wartung bringen kann, bei der die Verantwortung für Fehler dann auch beim Reparateur liegt. 


Zum Getriebe: 
Es wäre hilfreich wenn man mal eine Rolle mit offenem Deckel drehen sehen könnte um die Mechanik mal genau nachzuvollziehen und den Unterschied zw. Wormshaft und S-Curve zu sehen. Daiwa und PF verwenden konsequent ein S-Curve-System. Klagen über schlechte Schnurverlegung sind mir da nicht bekannt. Ferner würde ich mal noch gerne wissen, warum nun ein Wormshaft konkret besser wickeln soll? Es geht doch um den Spulenhub oder? Was macht da ein Wormshaft anders als eine bestimmt programmierte S-Curve? Bisher ist es nur die Aussage der Behauptung die im Raum steht ohne das belegen oder zeigen zu können.


----------



## pike-81 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

Moinsen!
Zum Thema zur Wartung einschicken:

Habe mal meine Stella über den Fachhandel einschicken lassen. 

Da ich rotes Öl und Fett verwende, konnte ich sehr gut erkennen, daß mutmaßlich nichts gemacht wurde. 

Lediglich einige Stellen wurden gefettet (auch die Lager an der Kurbel). 

Dafür hat es nichts gekostet, und ich habe einen Stoffbeutel bekommen. 

Hat alles ziemlich lange gedauert. 

Ich würde keine Rolle mehr einschicken, wenn es nicht unbedingt notwendig ist. 
Eher würde ich es selber machen bzw. mir z.B. hier im Forum jemanden suchen. 

Petri


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*



geomujo schrieb:


> Zum Getriebe:
> Es wäre hilfreich wenn man mal eine Rolle mit offenem Deckel drehen sehen könnte um die Mechanik mal genau nachzuvollziehen und den Unterschied zw. Wormshaft und S-Curve zu sehen.


Offener Deckel reicht nicht, das praktisch alles verdeckende Großrad muss auch noch raus. 

Die verbesserten S-Kurven im Excenterrad als Sinus-Wellen-Ausgleich haben inzwischen eine gute lineare Wickelkontur erreicht, so dass sich wahrlich die Frage stellt, was der Wormshaft als inhärent gleichmäßig fortschreitendes System noch besser machen kann? 
Deutlicher merklich positiver wird das bei sehr großen Langspulenhub-Rollen, eben Brandungs- und Karpfenweitwurfrollen. 

Der Excenterhub ist immer kleiner als der Durchmesser des Excenterrades. Eine sehr lange "Wurmachse" kann man anders unterbringen, notfalls steht sie sogar heraus.


----------



## geomujo (8. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

https://www.barsch-alarm.de/community/threads/frage-zum-wurmschaft-getriebe.36114/#post-464920
"Die längere Strecke um einen genaueren Hub zu definieren ist denke ich  bei Spulen mit einer für unsere Spinnrollen typischen Höhe von ~2cm noch  sehr gut mit einem S-Curve-System umzusetzen. Wenn ich eine richtig  lange große Spule wie z.B. beim Brandungsangeln habe, könnte ich mir  schon einen Vorteil des Wormshaftes vorstellen."

Da hatten wir wohl annähernd den selben Gedankengang 

EDIT:
aus dem Zebco/Quantum Katalog:
"Zwei Geschwindigkeits-Spulenhubsystem"


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

Klar, gerade bei langhubigen Rollen wie es nunmal Brandungs-und Karpfenrollen sind, sieht man den Unterschied schon sehr deutlich.
Selbst wenn man mal verschiedene Rollen mit Wormshaft vergleicht, kann man auch da deutliche Unterschiede in der Schnurverlegung feststellen, jenachdem wie langsam halt die Auf/Abwärtsbewegung dabei ist (also wieviel Umdrehungen der Rotor macht um einmal rauf und runterzufahren).
Excenter verlegt heutzutage aber durchaus recht gut, in der Praxis wird man da kaum Unterschiede beim Fischen merken.

Was aber bauartbedingt beim Excenter vorliegt, das fast immer an Spulenober- und/oder Unterkante die Schnurverlegung leicht abgerundet ist...sprich die Schnur wird hier vermehrt mittig verlegt anstatt völlig gleichmäßig über die ganze Spule, wie es halt beim Wormshaft der Fall ist.
Ist aber halt bauartbedingt, der Hub beim Excenter läßt sich nunmal nicht weiter verlangsamen, beim Wormshaft geht das bis zum gewissen Maße durchaus.


----------



## Minimax (8. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

Liebe Rollenexperten,
 ich klink mich hier mal mit einer sehr laienhaften Frage ein. Ich habe Video und Thread gelesen und auch im Board nochmal nachrecherchiert. Alle Pflege/Fett/Öl Diskussionen erreichen rasch fachliche Tiefen denen ich überhaupt nicht mehr folgen kann.
 Ich habe keine besonders hochwertigen Rollen, und fische nur im Süsswasser unter mitteleuropäischen Temperatuverhältnissen, meine Rollen werden auch nicht durch Grossfische beansprucht |rolleyes. Da wo ich es brauche, setze ich einfaches Nähmaschinen/Feinmechaniköl ein und bin zufrieden. Nie würde ich es wagen, mich z.B. an Getriebeschmierung zu versuchen. Nur dann und wann ist es nötig, z.B. den Schnurfangbügel zu entfernen, um Knirschende Futterpartikel und ähnliches zu entfernen. Oder die Kurbel. Also das "äußere" Innenleben der Rolle. Dabei stosse ich dann auf Fett, dass ich bei der Reinigung "mitenfernen" muss. Dies will ich nicht einfach durch Öl ersetzen. 
 Daher suche ich ein geeignetes Fett. Ich bin technisch/chemisch so unbeschlagen dass es mir schwerfällt, von technischen Typen auf Produkte zu schliessen, und möchte auch nicht Spezialschmierstoffe aus Übersee ordern.
 Daher wäre ich sehr froh, wenn ihr oder einer von Euch mir ein konkretes Produkt, mit Markennamen, empfehlen könntet, das ich buchstäblich in jedem Baumarkt finden kann.
 Höchste Leistungsfähigkeit ist nicht erforderlich, nur schaden soll es nicht, und nochmals: es handelt sich um Rollen deutlich unter 100 Tacken liegen, für schmutzige Futter- und Matschschlachten.
 Herzlichen Dank für eure Antworten,
 Minimax


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

Google mal nach "ReelX Rollenfett" in soft (gibts auch als Medium..deutlich festere Konsistenz).

Das benutz ich und sicher auch viele andere seit langer Zeit und fahre damit bestens. Öl benutze ich ebenfalls von ReelX.

Nen einigermaßen gut sortierter Händler hat das auch im Laden stehen, kostet ca. 8-10€ die Dose.


----------



## geomujo (8. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

Ich würd da schon auf Material aus dem entsprechenden Branchenbereich setzen als auf was vom Baumarkt. Zum einen brauchst du nur sehr geringe Mengen, sodass die Kosten kein Argument sind und zum anderen ist die Verfügbarkeit über den Angelfachhandel genausogut gegeben.

Was ich dir nicht empfehlen kann ist dieses Abu Fett aus dem Kombipaket, wobei das Öl recht gut ist. Aber das Fett ist auf Dauer nicht beständig.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/ABU-Garcia-Rollenol-und-fett-Kombipack/391312419498

Das Precision Grease (Link oben), das wohl auch in der MGX steckt, macht da einen deutlich besseren Eindruck die MGX hatte ich 1,5 Jahre lang und das Fett war gefühlt wie am Anfang. Preislich nicht viel anders (genaugenommen sogar günstiger, da 30g und nicht 7g). Es sieht farblos leicht transparent, so wie Pulmotin aus und so fühlt es sich auch fast an.  

Sehr populär ist das blaue Penn Rollenfett aus den Staaten.
Bei eBay aus Kroation für schmales Geld:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/PENN-FISHING-GEAR-MAINTENANCE-PRECISION-REEL-GREASE/152755205341


----------



## Minimax (9. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

Herzlichen Dank Euch für die raschen Antworten,
 jetzt hab ich mir einfach kurzentschlossen das Penn Fett
 bestellt, das taugt was und ist auch noch schön blau, so bin ich nun aller Sorgen ledig!
 Vielen Dank nochmals,
 Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*



geomujo schrieb:


> Zum einen brauchst du nur sehr geringe Mengen, sodass die Kosten kein Argument sind


Das gilt aber eher nur, wenn man so bis ~ 10 Rollen hat ... :q


----------



## vermesser (9. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

Also mal ganz ohne tiefergehende technische Ahnung- das Video ist gut und interessant. 

Aber möchten mir die Experten hier im Board wirklich erzählen, dass das Fett oder Öl in einer mechanisch recht simplen Angelrolle höheren Belastungen unterliegt als beispielsweise schnelllaufende Ottomotoren, für die Motoröl beispielsweise hergestellt wird? Sprich, eine kleine Tube Rollenöl ist genauso teuer wie ein Liter gutes Motoröl? 

Und spezielles salzwasserfestes Marinefett aus dem Bootsbereich ist nicht gut genug für eine Angelrolle?? 

Ernsthaft?


----------



## Wollebre (9. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

kenne kein Öl/Fett welches explezit für Angelrollen hergestellt wird. Sind alles Industrieprodukte oder kommen aus dem militärischen Bereich. 
 Rollenhersteller testen dies und das. Wenn Preis/Leistung stimmt wird es in kleine Einheiten mit dem Herstellerlogo abgefüllt. Ist dann das einzige Produkte welches deren Rollen nicht schädigt....

 Ein Beispiel. In Indonesien war ich mal in der Werkstatt eines Rollenhändlers. Auf dem Tisch stand eine Dose mit einem bekannten blauen Fett...Wurde denen vom Rollenhersteller für die Wartungen übergeben. Nur auf der Dose stand nicht der Name des Rollenherstellers, sondern die der amerikanischen Mineralölfirma. Dosengröße und die tiefblaue Grundfarbe der Dose waren gleich. Nur mit dem Unterschied das Dosen die in den Verkauf gehen das Logo des Herstellers aufgedruckt ist.

 Persönlich benutze ich nur Marinefette. Selbst viele Süßwasser Gewässer sind so agressiv das man besser auf Marinefett ausweichen sollte.

 Ein weiterer Punkt ist die Konsistenz der Produkte. Fast alle Hersteller haben die Öle und Fette nur in einer Konsistenz die dann für alle Rollengrößen - mit unterschiedlichen Durchzugsvermögen - angewendet wird.

 Nach vielen Testreihen bin ich auf die Produkte eines Herstellers umgestiegen. Bietet Öl in drei Viskositäten und zwei bei Fette. Das mit dem Vorteil das die alle untereinander zur benötigten Konsistenz gemischt werden können *ohne* das es zur Separation der Bestandteile kommt. In einem sechswöchigen Test festgestellt, das es sich auch mit dem Cal`s Bremsenfett verträgt.
 Denke es ist verständlich das eine kleine 2500er Statio oder BC Rolle ein viel weicheres Fett benötigen als z.B. eine 130lbs Big Game Rolle. Für die unterschiedlichen Rollengrößen habe ich neben den zwei Basisfetten vier unterschiedliche Fettmischungen angerührt. Damit kann jede Rolle optimal geschmiert werden ohne zu fest oder zu locker zu kurbeln. Aber nicht nur die Getriebe, sondern auch Kugellager brauchen Fette unterschiedlicher Konsistenz.


----------



## Minimax (9. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

Hi,
 ich bins nochmal. War heute zufällig im Angelgeschft und hab dann doch noch doppelmoppelmäßig ein Tiegelchen von dem ReelX Fett gekauft, das als erstes empfohlen wurde, und dann wie beschrieben meine futterverklebten Knarzrollen entsprechend der tollen Bilderserie von Wollebre aus dem alten WD40 thread geölt und gefettet:
 Nun laufen sie Flüsterleise, die Bügel klappen sanft und satt.

 Vielen Dank an euch Alle,
 Das ist ein Superbeispiel, wofür so ein Forum gut ist, toll!
 Hg
 Minimax


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*



Minimax schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Vielen Dank an euch Alle,
> ...


#6#6#6


----------



## Trollwut (9. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*



geomujo schrieb:


> Wenn man das zwichen die Finger reibt wirkt es schon fast wie Öl - sehr weich, sehr viskos, und gut haftend und schmierend.




Sehr viskos wär aber eben nicht feingängig sondern sehr "hart".

|bla:|bla:

Frag mich immer welcher Depp festgelegt hat, dass etwas, was wenig viskos ist, sehr geschmeidig ist. Kommt man immer durcheinander :q


----------



## Ørret (9. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

Kennt eigentlich jemand ne gute Adresse wo man Rollen zur Wartung/Reparatur hinschicken kann? Ich meine damit nicht Herstelleradressen? Mir hat Daiwa letztens 80 Eur für die Reparatur einer Rolle berechnet für die ich seinerzeit nur knapp 100Eur bezahlt hatte.....da hatte ich nen ziemlichen Hals...


----------



## harbec (9. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

... nehme mal Verbindung mit Kalles Angelshop in
23730 Neustadt, Tel. 0 45 61 - 64 50, auf. 
Habe dort letztens meine alte Mitchel 300 zum Neufetten 
per Post hingeschickt. Ging schnell und war relativ günstig.
Einfach anrufen und fragen.


----------



## Ørret (10. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

OK..danke für den Tipp


----------



## thanatos (10. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Angelrollen: Getriebe, Bremse, Wartung - AnglerboardTV*

schönes Filmchen ,naja man kann ja alles übertreiben ,
 machen wir doch auch für jedes Fischchen ne spezielle 
 Rute  
 warum nicht auch für jedes Rädchen ein spezielles Fettchen 
                               :q


----------

